# Hooded Merganser Mount ???



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

I have done 4 duck mounts now so i have somewhat of an idea on mounting ducks...I just shot a pretty nice drake hooded merganser...i am going to do a standing mount ...does anybody have any hints or tips when mounting this species...my main concern is getting the hood to stay up...thanks in advance


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Give me a call. My number can be foundin my profile on my site. I have a few helps but they are easier to explain in person rather than typing.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

A thin layer of caulk will hold the feathers while the skin dries and demand little daily attention.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

make sure you dont get the caulk on the feathers. you will not be able to get it out. Watch ythe ear holes. Use lots of reference pics. Pay attention to the shape of the the head with the hood up. Get a side view and front view. If you would like lessons, Jon will do classes. Tru Life Taxidermy in Westland .


----------

